# Is anyone a member of the sandhills archery club



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

If you live in fargo and serious about bow hunting sandhills is a awsome place. They have everything a bowhunter can want there.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

i also am a member there. They have a very nice outdoor course. Fun to just take a few hours and shoot through the 3d's. After that maybe even catch a few bass. $50 for membershipwhich is pretty reasonable considering you can use the facility whenever you want and they have a pit, picnic table, and shelters their to relax.


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

IT s prbly the best place there is in NODAK


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

_It's aliiiiiiive!!!_ *Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha...*
Sorry, didn't mean to zombify this thread, but I'm bringing it up again as I'm curious about joining an archery club now that I'm in Fargo. I notice there are two in Fargo. Anyone have any preferences between Sandhill Archery Club or Lake Agassiz Bowmen?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Both are great clubs with a good group of people. The differences you have are, Sandhills has an indoor 30yrd range, and a 25 acre park with a field round, 3D's and a practice range (lighted) with yardages from 10 to 60 yards. They also have a catch and release pond that is stocked with Bluegill, Bass, and Crappie. Take a look at their web site. http://www.sandhillsarchers.org/
Lake Aggassiz Bowman have a nice indoor range and an indoor 3D range. http://www.lakeagassizbowmen.com/
Both clubs are run by volunteers and there are always people around to assist with any shooting questions or problems you may be having. 
Go and check each club out and see which one fits your needs.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I personally belong to the Sandhills club. My son and I go out there all the timein the summer/early fall. He loves to shoot the 3 D's. Great to have the indoor range as well, plus, it is only about 10 minutes from my house!! I love it!!


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

$50??? I thought it was closer to $120/year.

I'd be in for $50


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Single Membership: $125 
Family Membership: $155


----------

